# Skippy has a fun day!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Little Skippy has been staying downstairs because
Sunny and Sparky (the hooligans)
were being a bad influence on him.

Today Skippy had lots of fun exploring!

Is this a jungle?

This is my very own playground


I'm resting now


What do you think of my patio? I have a great view!


Meet my new friends - Chickie and Dee


Thanks for looking at my pictures, EveryBirdie!​*


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Amazing pics,Deb,and a wonderful trip to Skippy's World.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You sure you are not just building a case against Sunny and Sparky so you can have Skippy all tp yourself....couldn't blame you if you were....little guy is so cute I would be...


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

What an adventure! Thanks for showing us your pictures, Skippy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Trimath said:



Amazing pics,Deb,and a wonderful trip to Skippy's World.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Trish!



jonah said:



You sure you are not just building a case against Sunny and Sparky so you can have Skippy all tp yourself....couldn't blame you if you were....little guy is so cute I would be...

Click to expand...

 Randy,

Neither Sunny nor Sparky are willing to step up -- they are my wild-ones! 
Sunny and Shelby were responsible for corrupting Sparky when I brought him in the same room with them. 
I don't want Sunny and Sparky convincing Little Skippy that is the proper way to behave around the "human". 

I've been letting Skippy see how much Peachy loves hanging out with me so he gets the message that stepping up is OK and hanging out with me might actually be fun. 



SkyBluesMommy said:



What an adventure! Thanks for showing us your pictures, Skippy.

Click to expand...

 You are welcome, Miss Julie! I'm glad you liked them. *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

AAAAh, Skippy is sooo edibly cute...just like the peanut butter!

He also looks like a little Mr.Miyagi with those sleepy eyes and white beard!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skippy*

Skippy is Beautiful. After you get a good bond with Skippy. Bring one of the others to watch and learn from Skippy. they are great mimics We do step up with bunches of budgie babies and they watch and learn fast who gets treats
Yum Yum!!!! Best wishes,:budgie: J A


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't you let those yellow boys be a bad influence, Skippy! There's a lot of benefit to being a good boy and stepping up.. Who knows - maybe they'll start to follow your example one day?


----------



## Bird01 (Feb 24, 2013)

He is beautiful...I love his colours


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*He sure is a cute little ******! Seems to like his new friends. At least they won't influence bad behavior. ha None of mine step up on my finger, only the perch. But they are good about jumping on the perch when I tell them it is bedtime. Coco and Sunny, on the other hand, like to make me chase them two or three times before giving in. They all have their own personalities!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ohh those naughty boys being a bad influence on Skippy... Are they teaching you new things... Skippy you are so beautiful and Adorable... I hope Sunny and Sparky will be friends with you Skyppy... Maybe Skippy can be friends with Peachy.... Indi will be your friend Skippy..


----------



## DeannaD (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh Skippy, you are adorable! So glad you enjoyed your lone adventure


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Skippy looks so calm and serene sitting there like a grown up can. He is certainly lovely Deb I'm sure he will have those hooligans under control when he is reunited LOL.:budgie:


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Skippy is so cute and content. You can almost hear him making those sweet little sounds that budgies make.


----------



## ceduke (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh Skippy looks so happy and sweet! <3


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Those naughty big boys. I've been hoping the reverse would happen here - that Dizzy and Louis, who are quite tame, would train Quincy who is his own man - who having initially learned to step up decided it wasn't for him! Not yet....

Skippy is SUCH a cutie pie, I would want to have him with me all day long


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome looking Spangle, is Skippy! He looks like he had fun as well!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



AAAAh, Skippy is sooo edibly cute...just like the peanut butter!

Click to expand...

 Skippy says he's not no silly peanut butter -- he's a budgie! 



Jo Ann said:



Skippy is Beautiful. J A

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Jo Ann!



Wiki said:



Don't you let those yellow boys be a bad influence, Skippy! There's a lot of benefit to being a good boy and stepping up.. Who knows - maybe they'll start to follow your example one day?

Click to expand...

 I'll try to teach them right roud:



Bird01 said:



He is beautiful...I love his colours 

Click to expand...

 Thank you!



NanaLucy129 said:



He sure is a cute little ******!

Click to expand...

 



LynandIndigo said:



Indi will be your friend Skippy..

Click to expand...

That's a great idea, Lyn! I think Indi would be a very GOOD influence on Skippy. :thumbsup:



DeannaD said:



Oh Skippy, you are adorable! So glad you enjoyed your lone adventure 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Miss Deanna!



Pretty boy said:



Skippy looks so calm and serene sitting there like a grown up can.

Click to expand...

 He's been very quite since he's been downstairs. I'm not sure if he's bored or pouting. 



jellyblue said:



Skippy is so cute and content. You can almost hear him making those sweet little sounds that budgies make.

Click to expand...

 I love it when they do that, Susan!



ceduke said:



Oh Skippy looks so happy and sweet! <3

Click to expand...

 He is a sweet little fellow for sure!



jazzboys said:



Skippy is SUCH a cutie pie, I would want to have him with me all day long 

Click to expand...

I know -- I'd love to just carry him around all day if he'd let me. 



AnimalKaperz said:



 Awesome looking Spangle, is Skippy!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lynda -- Skippy was one of Lindsey's babies so naturally he's a handsome little guy. *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*That Skippy is the Mellowest little fellow Ever - and cute, to boot! I'm glad you are focusing on his relationship with you - in the midst of so Many wild ones, that's quite a project...And/But - what do you think our Peachy Pie will say about it?...*


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

I wish I could play with Skippy. His sweet personality comes through in his photos.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



That Skippy is the Mellowest little fellow Ever - and cute, to boot! I'm glad you are focusing on his relationship with you - in the midst of so Many wild ones, that's quite a project...And/But - what do you think our Peachy Pie will say about it?...

Click to expand...

Peachy Pie wants ALL of his Momma's attention ALL of the time! As far as he's concerned, there are no shelties in the house nor are there any other birds worthy of my notice. :laughing:



Squirt said:



I wish I could play with Skippy. His sweet personality comes through in his photos.

Click to expand...

 Little Skippy really hasn't been "playing" with me yet but at least he's coming out to explore a little bit. *


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*He is just the cutest little blue birdie ever, Deb.  I hope his good behavior rubs off on Sparky and Sunny! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



He is just the cutest little blue birdie ever, Deb.  I hope his good behavior rubs off on Sparky and Sunny! 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Miranda -- Me too, but I'm not holding my breath! *


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I just love Skippy. He reminds me of a cute little marshmallow for some reason.


----------

